

Lockheed Martin developing successor to the SR-71 Blackbird - outworlder
http://www.gizmag.com/lockeheed-martin-sr-72-blackbird/29634/

======
bediger4000
This is a great example of the kind of "viewgraph engineering" that Martin
Marietta (a predecessor of Lockheed Martin) was so great at. The current
LockMart seems to be suffering from a severe shortage of actual engineering,
so we can be certain they won't build this, or if they do, it will go over
budget and schedule, and burn up on the runway.

